# Camper hook up to house. Help please



## work2play2 (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm buying a camper for my kids for Christmas. I want to be able to plug it up to my house. I have absolutely 0 know how or electrician skills. Any ideas of what I need or how to start this process. Is it in death? Thanks


----------



## transfixer (Sep 22, 2017)

What size camper are we talking about ?  New ?  or older model ? 


Depending one what appliances are in the camper,  you will need to plug into either a 50amp circuit, or probably a 30amp,  houses don't usually have plugins with that many amps,  you'll probably need to call an electrician and have him add a breaker to your box and run a line and outlet for the camper,


----------



## WayneB (Sep 23, 2017)

Most important is the camper 30 Amp or 50 Amp?

30Amp you can use a cord end adapter and convert to a regular household 20 amp receptacle and a drop cord to the house. Short term, no wiring needed. It will run the AC or microwave, not both at once.
50 Amp models use a dryer or range type plug, which is a 220v hookup.

Are you looking for a long term or temporary hookup?


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 23, 2017)

20 amp plugs will be the death of the AC.
Might run for a little while. But will likely result in changing parts as a result


----------



## WayneB (Sep 23, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> 20 amp plugs will be the death of the AC.
> Might run for a little while. But will likely result in changing parts as a result



Been running mine this way for years when at home, only replaced the filters.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 24, 2017)

Wire a 50 amp circuit using one of these on the house ... http://www.homedepot.com/p/Connecti...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CNKoiKLqvdYCFSVmwQodDZsClg

If the camper is 30 amp use one of these ... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0014A0IR...t=&hvlocphy=9011297&hvtargid=pla-360040550520

You can always down size a 50 amp ...but you cannot up size a 30 amp circuit to get 50 amps ...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 24, 2017)

WayneB said:


> Most important is the camper 30 Amp or 50 Amp?
> 
> 30Amp you can use a cord end adapter and convert to a regular household 20 amp receptacle and a drop cord to the house. Short term, no wiring needed. It will run the AC or microwave, not both at once.
> 50 Amp models use a dryer or range type plug, which is a 220v hookup.
> ...




Wrong..  No RV is a 220v hookup.  they are all 110 v

Get someone who knows RVs to come and wire it up.

You can fry a lot of expensive parts quickly


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 24, 2017)

WayneB said:


> Been running mine this way for years when at home, only replaced the filters.



You are a lucky feller. It kills the solenoid to the compressor for most people.


----------



## WayneB (Sep 24, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Wrong..  No RV is a 220v hookup.  they are all 110 v
> 
> Get someone who knows RVs to come and wire it up.
> 
> You can fry a lot of expensive parts quickly



no sir, the 50 Amp plugs are 220v.
Please research this further.
 Two legs of 110v to the bus (220v), however there are few actual dual breakers resulting in a handful of 110v circuits.
Notably, driers come in 110v and 220v for RV use, 2 A/C units are generally one per leg 110v x2 circuits.
End result; the panel is 220v, breaker and circuit choice define the end voltage.


----------



## WayneB (Sep 24, 2017)

T-N-T said:


> You are a lucky feller. It kills the solenoid to the compressor for most people.



I've had the A/C fail to start due to something else drawing load; inverter charger, electric side of water heater, microwave.
Worst case the start capacitor fails to start the compressor, usually trips the 20 circuit feeding the camper.

Now I won't tell you I've roasted a few cord end adapters pulling more than I shoulda..


----------



## Big7 (Sep 24, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Wire a 50 amp circuit using one of these on the house ... http://www.homedepot.com/p/Connecti...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CNKoiKLqvdYCFSVmwQodDZsClg
> 
> If the camper is 30 amp use one of these ... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0014A0IR...t=&hvlocphy=9011297&hvtargid=pla-360040550520
> 
> You can always down size a 50 amp ...but you cannot up size a 30 amp circuit to get 50 amps ...



There you go. 

I had a 30 footer not long ago.
Ran on 30 as long as the AC and microwave were not going at the same time. One or the other is fine.
NOT BOTH.

50 will run it all.

The trick is to get the heaviest cord you can find.
10 or even 8 ga. wire.

Been there, done that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2017)

You got some excellent advice and direction in here.


----------



## work2play2 (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks to all!


----------



## 660griz (Sep 25, 2017)

http://www.myrv.us/Imgs/PDF/50-amp Service.pdf


----------



## Bama B (Oct 9, 2017)

The 50 amp on my camper is 110 not 220.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 9, 2017)

Bama B said:


> The 50 amp on my camper is 110 not 220.



2 - 110v circuits


----------



## fndrbndr (Oct 9, 2017)

If you plug a 50 amp camper cord into your dryer plug in be sure to take a video because it will let all the smoke out of everything that's plugged in.


----------



## WayneB (Oct 9, 2017)

fndrbndr said:


> If you plug a 50 amp camper cord into your dryer plug in be sure to take a video because it will let all the smoke out of everything that's plugged in.



negative sir.
 As stated earlier, research this and you will find the wiring is the same as a dryer or range, 220V.
 the house panel in the camper and the type of breakers determine the end voltage at the receptacles.

You will never be able to connect 220V on one leg from a residential panel.
 You 'could' connect two legs of 208V from a 3 phase service, any 1st  year apprentice electrician would know the difference in an instant.
3 phase is not commonly utilized in anything residential or campgrounds...


----------



## WayneB (Oct 9, 2017)

make it easier to research..

http://www.myrv.us/electric/Pg/50amp_Service.htm


----------



## fndrbndr (Oct 10, 2017)

WayneB said:


> negative sir.
> As stated earlier, research this and you will find the wiring is the same as a dryer or range, 220V.
> the house panel in the camper and the type of breakers determine the end voltage at the receptacles.
> 
> ...



His camper. Don't really care. Just trying to save him some money. Had an electrician wire up for my 50 amp camper. I asked him if I could just plug it into dryer circuit and he told me no. Said it would fry everything in the camper. I'm not going to take a chance. I have too much money in this one.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 11, 2017)

fndrbndr said:


> His camper. Don't really care. Just trying to save him some money. Had an electrician wire up for my 50 amp camper. I asked him if I could just plug it into dryer circuit and he told me no. Said it would fry everything in the camper. I'm not going to take a chance. I have too much money in this one.



RV 50 amp requires 2 hot(120v), a neutral, and a ground. 
Modern dryers require 2 hot(120v), a neutral, and a ground.
Dryers may have a 30 amp breaker, you will need a 50 amp for the RV.

You may need a new electrician. 

Also, campgrounds may have wiring issues. Get a surge protection/electronic management system for your RV because you are taking a chance every time you plug in to a strange receptacle.


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 11, 2017)

I think what's confusing folks is the fact that an RV uses both legs separately. Basically a 50 amp RV has two 110 sides and nothing uses 220 total. It is true that when both legs are added together they equal 220. But the system itself is 110. This is the reason why when a 50 amp RV is plugged into a 30 amp site using a dogbone adapter that drops one leg not everything can be used at once. I understand what you guys are saying, but calling the RV 220 is not true from an operation stand point as everything in it is 110. I don't understand all the terminology, but I do understand how it works.


----------



## 660griz (Oct 12, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> I think what's confusing folks is the fact that an RV uses both legs separately. Basically a 50 amp RV has two 110 sides and nothing uses 220 total. It is true that when both legs are added together they equal 220. But the system itself is 110. This is the reason why when a 50 amp RV is plugged into a 30 amp site using a dogbone adapter that drops one leg not everything can be used at once. I understand what you guys are saying, but calling the RV 220 is not true from an operation stand point as everything in it is 110. I don't understand all the terminology, but I do understand how it works.


I think most said the hookup is 220v, which it is. 2 - 110v lines. 
Correct, the RV uses both 110v lines for 50 amp service. No 220v appliances in mine. So, I think everyone is correct.


----------



## fndrbndr (Oct 12, 2017)

660griz said:


> RV 50 amp requires 2 hot(120v), a neutral, and a ground.
> Modern dryers require 2 hot(120v), a neutral, and a ground.
> Dryers may have a 30 amp breaker, you will need a 50 amp for the RV.
> 
> ...



Don't need a new electrician. I always use a surge protector. Trying to save him some money. But he can try it your way don't care.


----------

